# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Vậy là cuối cùng chúng ta sẽ có 3 ngày nghỉ đi lang thang đâu đó một thời gian để chụp vài tấm hình mới cho avatar FB hay chỉ để thư giãn cùng bạn bè. Còn bây giờ xem qua cập nhật cuối cùng của tháng 3 có gì nhé: Mở đầu sẽ là các gói khuyến mãi của các khách sạn & resort, tiếp theo sẽ là lễ hội té nước ở Lào, một nét văn hóa độc đáo của đất nước này. Cuối cùng là tour Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Singapore và Dubai sẽ kết thúc phần cập nhật này. Nào mình cùng lên xe buýt, nào mình cùng đi chơi nhé!... :-p

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Bamboo Village Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Free & Easy package”*

Giá: 2.142.000 VND nett/khách - phòng đôi

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Nova Deluxe với ăn sáng tự chọn mỗi ngày2 bữa ăn theo phần30 phút trị liệu nha đam cho khách nữQuý khách thanh toán trước 1 tháng sẽ được tặng 1 vé xe buýt 2 chiều Tp.HCM - Phan Thiết hoặc 1 phần quà tặng đặc biệt của resortGiảm 10% cho các dịch vụ nhà hàng, giặt ủi, 15% cho các dịch vụ SpaChương trình được áp dụng từ 3/5 - 31/10/2012 (từ chủ nhật đến thứ 5), không áp dụng cho ngày lễ Quốc Khánh 2/9

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Lotus Hotel, Hội An - “Hoi An Discovery”*

Giá: 1.932.000 VND/người (chia sẻ phòng twin)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐưa đón sân bayCity tour Hội An (HDV, phí vào cổng và phương tiện vận chuyển)Nước uống chào đón khi đến, giỏ trái cây chào đón ở trong phòng1 bữa tối set Việt tại nhà hàng Lotus - chỉ có thức ănXe buýt đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An và bãi biển Cửa Đại theo lịch trìnhChương trình được áp dụng đến 31/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*La Sapinette Hotel Đà Lạt - “Tuần trăng mật”*

Giá: 2.590.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

1 phòng Junior Suite ở 2 đêm có bao gồm ăn sáng1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Âu lãng mạn cho 2 người2 vé thức uống tại quầy barXe đưa đón ra trung tâm Đà Lạt theo lịchGiảm 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi, ăn uốngThuế và phí phục vụChương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/10./2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sandy Beach Non Nuoc Resort, Đà Nẵng - Trọn gói “Tình yêu lãng mạn”*

Giá: 5.400.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở tại phòng Superior hướng biển với buffet sáng1 chai rượu “tình yêu”Đón đưa khách từ sân bayBữa tối lãng mạn cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Alamanda hoặc tại sàn gỗ hướng biển2 ly rượu vang hoặc cocktail “Khoảnh khắc tình yêu”Chương trình được áp dụng đến 20/12/2012 (không sử dụng kèm các trọn gói hay chương trùnh khuyến mãi khác, phụ thu trong mùa cao điểm và ngày lễ)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Canary Resort, Mũi Né - “Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 4.450.000 VND/2 khách

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày tại nhà hàng Canary1 buổi ăn tối hải sản đặc biệt cho 2 người1 chai rượu Champagne và hoa hồng tại phòng trong ngày đến2 vé sử dụng dịch vụ ngâm và tắm bùn khoáng tại trung tâm bùn khoáng Mũi Né2 vé xe bus từ Canary Resort đi Tp.HCM hoặc Nha TrangThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/5/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tới Viên Chăn - Lễ hội té nước*

Sắp tới lễ hội té nước ở Lào rồi, một trong những lễ hội lớn nhất ở Lào và Thái Lan. Năm nay lễ hội được diễn ra vào ngày 13/4 - 18/4/2012 ở Lào. Tuần này Didau sẽ “note” một vài chú thích nho nhỏ để các bạn tranh thủ chuẩn bị hành trang cùng đến tham gia lễ hội này ở nước bạn Lào nhé! Sẽ là những phút giây cực kỳ thú vị với quần áo ướt sũng, nhưng sẽ là cơ hội để khám phá nét văn hóa độc đáo này đó các bạn. Còn chần chờ gì nữa, Đừng quên câu cửa miệng khi đến Lào vào dịp này nhé! Saa-waa-dee Pi-mai 

*Khách sạn Davein*

Giá: từ 14$

Khách sạn của một gia đình Lào nên sẽ cho bạn cảm giác thân thiện như ở nhà, khách sạn cũng nằm gần ngay sân vận động quốc gia và bến xe phía Nam, nhưng lại hơi xa trung tâm, mất 10 -15 phút đi bộ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Khách sạn Mekong Sunshine*

Giá: 30 -35$

Một khách sạn sắc màu, nhắm tới đối tượng khách du lịch có nhiều tiền, nằm bên dòng Mekong và vài phút đi bộ đến các nhà hàng, quán bar xung quanh.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

